# Tomb Raider



## Fabry_cekko (3 Gennaio 2013)

è il primo Tomb Raider che mi piacerebbe provare
esce il 5 Marzo


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Gennaio 2013)

Uncharted


----------



## Miro (3 Gennaio 2013)

Uncharted versione femminile con un pizzico di giochi di caccia stile Cabela's...non mi convince.
Se penso poi che ci sarà pure il multiplayer online...


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Gennaio 2013)

L' accoppiata Square-Eidos sta facendo molto bene, speriamo che questo reboot di Tomb Raider sia bello, anche perchè è una saga a cui tengo molto.


----------



## Degenerate X (3 Gennaio 2013)

Sembra bello, peccato per l'assenza di una colonna sonora adegueta.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Sembra bello, peccato per l'assenza di una colonna sonora adegueta.


Purtroppo il livello delle musiche dei primi Tomb Raider per PS1, sembrano inarrivabili anche se neanche quella di The Angel Of Darkness fu affatto male, ma le vecchie davano una certa atmosfera di evocativo ed azzeccato per quel tipo di gioco.


----------



## Butcher (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ma che grafica è? Fa schifo...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Gennaio 2013)

Altra serie disintegrata, da epica e farsa


----------



## vota DC (4 Gennaio 2013)

Boh a me è sempre sembrata la brutta copia di Alone in the Dark solo che ne hanno fatto più seguiti.


----------



## robs91 (6 Marzo 2013)

Leggo in giro commenti molto positivi sul gioco.Qualcuno lo ha preso?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Marzo 2013)

mi ero pure scordato di questo gioco...è uscito ieri


----------



## Gekyn (6 Marzo 2013)

Mi sono fermato a tomb 2.....


----------



## esjie (6 Marzo 2013)

Aspetto di leggere un po' di pareri poi vedo, il 2 e il 3 sono state pietre miliari della mia pubertà


----------



## Brain84 (7 Marzo 2013)

L'ho giocato da un amico ed è spettacolare. Il 13 marzo mi prendero God of war Ascension e a Maggio credo prenderò Tomb Raider usato mentre aspetto The Last of Us


----------



## MilanForever (7 Marzo 2013)

Certo che con tomb raider non ha proprio nulla a che fare... tanto valeva chiamarlo con un altro nome, anche se capisco che il nome attiri.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Marzo 2013)

Gran bel gioco, lo sto giocando e sto a malapena al 30%. Ho giocato a praticamente quasi tutti i Tomb Raider, ma questo qua è davvero un signor titolo. Hanno voluto fare un reboot rendendo questa saga innovativa, aggiungendo un pizzico di Rpg tipo potenziando le armi e il personaggio a seconda dello stile di gioco, i viaggi rapidi tra un accampamento e l'altro e più esplorazione con uno scopo di fondo, come scovare le varie tombe e i tesori nascosti, le reliquie et cetera. Negli altri Tomb Raider c'era sì l'elemento esplorazione, ma era più che altro incentrato per sbloccare leve o chiavi o quant'altro per accedere alla fase successiva dell'area, in questo gioco invece l'esplorazione ha anche altri scopi, invece solamente di trovare la soluzione per procedere nell'avventura. I combattimenti sono ben fatti, si può sfruttare le coperture e sparare ai vari nemici usando un buon arsenale di armi (ho sbloccato arco, pistola, mitra, shotgun) dotate di vari gadget per svilupparle, come utilizzare frecce incendiarie o sbloccare la modalità di tiro automatica della pistola e tante altre robe.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (9 Marzo 2013)

lo sto giocando ed è bellissimo

- - - Aggiornato - - -



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Altra serie disintegrata, da epica e farsa



col *****, è bellissimo


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Marzo 2013)

Vedendo dei video sembra davvero molto bello


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Marzo 2013)

Il gioco è doppiato in italiano? E' vero che non c'è più Elda Olivieri al doppiaggio di Lara?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Marzo 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Il gioco è doppiato in italiano? E' vero che non c'è più Elda Olivieri al doppiaggio di Lara?


Si e la doppiatrice è Benedetta Ponticelli.


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Marzo 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Si e la doppiatrice è Benedetta Ponticelli.


Mi dispiace per Elda che era bravissima, però per un reboot era necessario cambiare voce.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (10 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vedendo dei video sembra davvero molto bello



Togli il sembra, è un giocone esagerato quasi al livello degli Uncharted


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Togli il sembra, è un giocone esagerato quasi al livello degli Uncharted


Secondo me ci sono margini di miglioramento evidenti. Io gli darei un 8,5, che è un voto eccellente ma che lascia spazio a miglioramenti nei prossimi eventuali capitoli della nuova saga.
Per me, oltre ai numerosissimi pro, ci sono anche dei contro in questo gioco:
-secondo me lo hanno reso un po' troppo facile, la modalità istinto rende il gioco fin troppo semplice per proseguire nell'avventura, se sblocchi anche l'abilità specifica, ogni reliquia, gps e tomba viene messa in bella mostra sulla mappa.
-il multiplayer non è un granchè, molto simile a Max Payne, l'ho provato un paio di volte ma onestamente mi tengo alla larga, anche se è un difetto marginale visto che Tomb Raider è storicamente un titolo single player.
-i combattimenti sono strutturati molto bene ma a volte sono molto semplici anche a livello difficile, certe volte l'IA pecca di molto, mi succede a volte che le guardie nemiche si tirano la dinamite o le molotov sui loro piedi senza che io intervenga in alcun modo.
-potevano strutturare meglio la modalità di sopravvivenza: agli inizi bisognava uccidere un daino per scuoiarlo e raccogliere del cibo, ma sarà la prima e unica volta in cui si deve fare una cosa del genere. O meglio si possono uccidere gli animali per scuoiarli e per raccogliere i materiali per migliorare le armi, ma alla fine anche la presenza di questa fauna dell'isola è meramente strumentale e secondario, visto che i materiali si prendono in abbondanza dalle casse o dai cadaveri dei nemici.


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Gennaio 2015)

Comprato domenica scorsa e finito adesso. Che dire, FINALMENTE la eidos (grazie anche all'aiuto di square) è riuscita a creare un gioco che mescola perfettamente azione ed esplorazione, il tutto senza copiare i precedenti TR, ma semplicemente creando una storia nuova, dove di tomb raider ci sono in comune solo il nome della protagonista ed il titolo appunto. L'ultimo gioco che mi convinse prima di questo fu Tomb Raider Legend, che però fu molto breve, ma poi la saga tornò nella mediocrità post-PS1 con il poco ispirato Underworld. Di sicuro il miglior Tomb Raider mai creato, dopo quelli per PS1, ma ripeto è tutto un altro gioco, dopo tutto è un reboot (molto ben fatto). Graficamente è da paura, il doppiaggio come sempre è ottimo (molto brava Benedetta Ponticelli che doppia Lara Croft, ma bravi anche tutti gli altri). Unica pecca, le fasi stealth sicuramente migliorabili. A mio parere uno dei migliori videogames della generazione appena passata, dove tra i tanti giochi usciti The Last of Us, sia per trama che per giocabilità è quello che mi ha colpito di più. Se la Eidos continua di questo passo, Uncharted si troverà davanti un degno avversario del genere.
Voto 8.


----------

